# Windows Server 2008R2 Enterprise Administrator Password reset/recover



## TAViX (Aug 16, 2010)

So the thing is, I have forgot my Administrator Password in Windows Server 2008 R2 - Enterprise...
How should I recover it or reset it?!?!?!?! I've searched the web a lot without any satisfactory results, and I'm desperate I don't know what to do. I have the original DVD, but I don't want to reinstall it tho, because I also have Win 7 on another partition, and I don't know how will it go...
Please, do you know of any tips/tricks for doing that???


----------



## dir_d (Aug 16, 2010)

On the setup it should have made you create a recover usb file or something its been awhile. im taking it you dont have that either?


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 16, 2010)

dir_d said:


> On the setup it should have made you create a recover usb file or something its been awhile. im taking it you dont have that either?



I never got prompted for that when i installed R2.

Would booting in safe mode work?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 16, 2010)

The easiest way is to logon using another accout with admin rights and modify the other account.


Here's a more difficult approach:
http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2916592/how_to_reset_windows_server_2008_password.html


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Aug 16, 2010)

If you can't get into anything. Try booting ophcrack and clearing the password:
http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/download.php

It doesn't say server support, but its worth a shot


----------

